# Problema con LM338k fuente regulada con bajo amperaje



## lituzz (Feb 8, 2010)

Cordial saludo,

Bueno armé una fuente regulada de acuerdo al diagrama en la pagina de aaron cake.net: 






Los valores son los siguientes:

C1    10000uf 50 VDC Capacitor Electrolitico
C2    100uF 50Vdc Capacitor Electrolitico 
C3    0.1uF Capacitor tipo lenteja
C4    0.01uF Capacitor tipo lenteja
R1    5K Potenciometro
R2    120 Ohm 1/4 W 
U1    LM338K 1.2 to 30 Volt 5 Amp Regulador  
BR1  10 Amp 50 PIV Puente rectificador
T1    24 V 5 Amp Transformador

Voltaje en C1y C2 36VDC aprox.

La fuente regula correctamente de 1.2 a 32V. Y al conectar cargas con bajo amperaje trabaja correctamente. El problema es que al tratar de accionar una carga(solenoide de una bomba de inyeccion de combustible) que consume aproximadamente 4.5A pico no trabaja. Lo conecte a una bateria de carro de 12V con un amperimetro y la subida es aproximadamente de 4.5A luego queda trabajando a 2A. Se me ocurrio una idea para observar cuanta corriente puede suministrar y conecte un motor DC de 24V. Al frenar el eje, espero que la corriente en el amperimetro suba hasta donde este capacitada la fuente(no se como mas probarlo). Y el amperimetro marca maximo 1A no se si estoy haciendo pruebas incorrectas o si el regulador esta malo o si sencillamente la fuente no soporta 5A. Hay alguna manera de probar estos reguladores sin conectarlos?

Gracias por su atencion


----------



## elaficionado (Feb 8, 2010)

Hola.

Imagimo que el 338 está ensamblado en un disipador de calor.

Debes tener encuenta que para obtner la máxima corriente se tiene que cumplir que, 
Vin - Vout <= 10V ................. <= menor o igual a _____ 
Vin - Vout >= 3V < .................>= mayor o igual a _____

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## lituzz (Feb 8, 2010)

Osea:
 10 <=Vin - Vout>= 3

Este voltaje debe estar entre 3 y 10 Volts?

Gracias

Bueno Gracias por tu opinion El aficionado, ya realice las verificaciones, y este voltaje no estaba dentro del rango. Asi que conecte un Variac(variador de voltaje AC) calibrado a 20VAC con un fusible de 2A y pude obtener 2A en la salida DC (El fusible no se quemo). Mi pregunta ahora seria: ¿Como puedo disminuir el voltaje del transformador de 28VAC a 20VAC y que soporte 5A?

Gracias!


----------



## seba7_sin (Feb 10, 2010)

Quizás la solución más práctica no sea modificar el transformador ni conectar un Variac sino armarte un circuito para regular mas robusto. Te recomiendo alguno con 2n3055 porque hay millones circulando en internet.

Espero haber sido de ayuda


----------



## lituzz (Feb 10, 2010)

pues... el variac lo conecte solo para probar y me dio esos resultados. No quisiera modificar el transformador sino colocar un divisor de tension o algo similar que me pueda bajar la tension de 29 a 20 volts en ac. No se si sea posible y por eso consulto en este foro. He pensado en armar otro circuito pero como ya tengo los componentes comprados y ya le he invertido tiempo a esto pues no quisiera volver a empezar de cero. Ademas quisiera que esto funcionara... es  mas creo que luego de esta armare una de 20A que vi con 4 de esos transistores y un lm... luego les contare como me fue y posteo el circuito. Gracias


----------



## elaficionado (Feb 10, 2010)

Hola.

Al circuito que ya tienes puedes ponerle un reforzador de corriente, cambiar el 338 por un LM317 (el 338 lo empleas en otra fuente de mayor corriente).

Mira aquí: https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f21/fuente-regulable-1-2v-30v-5a-7a-maximo-16194/
tal vez te dé una idea de como aumentar la capacidad de corriente.

Chao.
elaficionado


----------



## lituzz (Feb 10, 2010)

Bueno encontre esto:
Ver el archivo adjunto 13628

Pienso montarlo pero que valores deberian tener R1 R2 y R3??? Gracias


----------



## elaficionado (Feb 10, 2010)

Hola.

Este es el circuito original.



Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## lituzz (Feb 11, 2010)

Hola aficionado, no consigo los lm195. Los podria cambiar por unos transistores 2N3055 que tengo a la mano? Que voltaje debo tener a la entrada? Gracias


----------



## Tavo (Feb 11, 2010)

mira, no sé para que servirá ese LM195 pero podrías preguntar por un reemplazo

Igual yop a ese esquemalo veo muy rebuscado, muy complicado sabiendo que es más fácil...mmm

Voy a buscar uno a ver si me hago entender...


----------



## elaficionado (Feb 11, 2010)

Hola.
Puedes reemplazarlos con el 2N3055.
Si piensan poner 2 ó más transistores en paralelo, calcula las resistencia de emisor con una caida de voltaje de entre 0.5V a 1V dividido entra la corriente que pasará por el transistor, por ejemplo, si la corriente máxima es de 5A y usa dos transistores 2N3055 en paralelo, entonces las resistencia de emisor de cada 2N3055 se halla con la mitad de la corriente máxima (si son 3 transistores es un tercio de la corriente máx., etc.) R= 0.5V / 2.5A = 0.2 ohm ó 0.22 ohm en la potencia correspondiente (se acostumbra usar el doble de la potencia calculada o hallada de acuerdo a la corriente el voltaje que cae en ella).

Debido a que todo el trabajo fuerte lo harán los transistores, el voltaje de entrada puede ser mayor que el que necesitaba el LM338, ya que el regulador LM317 no trabajará a su máxima capacidad de corriente.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## evaristo naranjo (Mar 20, 2011)

lituzz dijo:


> Cordial saludo,
> 
> Bueno armé una fuente regulada de acuerdo al diagrama en la pagina de aaron cake.net:
> 
> ...



ten en cuenta que el lm338k solo te aguanta 35v maximo en Vi. si le metes mas te lo cargas , no te funciona bien y tienes que poner otro nuevo  !ojo 35v Vi-Vo tension diferencial maximo!

ten en cuenta que el lm338k solo te aguanta 35v maximo en Vi. si le metes mas te lo cargas , no te funciona bien y tienes que poner otro nuevo !ojo 35v Vi-Vo tension diferencial maximo!


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Mar 20, 2011)

Yo antes que modificar todo, intentaría simplemente poner una resistencia de 1 Ohm en serie con el secundario del transformador (para un consumo de 4 amperes la caída va a ser de 4 volts, eso sí tiene que ser de unos 20 watts).
Igual sería interesante que pruebes a 4 amperes de consumo cuanta tensión te está dando la fuente. Lo más simple para eso es un balde con agua y sal, un par de electrodos generosos (de una superficie grande) y uno de ellos lo dejás sumergido, y el otro lo vas sumergiendo lentamente hasta que el amperímetro indique 4 amperes y ahí medís la tensión.


----------



## Tavo (Mar 20, 2011)

Black Tiger1954 dijo:


> Lo más simple para eso es un balde con agua y sal, un par de electrodos generosos (de una superficie grande) y uno de ellos lo dejás sumergido, y el otro lo vas sumergiendo lentamente hasta que el amperímetro indique 4 amperes y ahí medís la tensión.


Espectacular el método!!! No lo sabía!


----------



## evaristo naranjo (Abr 3, 2011)

yo tambien hice una fuente cortocircuitable con el lm338k...le he puesto 2 en pararelo
cuando la termine y probe...a 12v si que me da 3...7A; pero cuando le pongo una carga a 24v no me da mas de 1,5A...entonces estudie la curva current limit, la curva relacion V y A de salida en Datasheet y me di cuenta que el "DICHOSO" lm338k solo te genera 5A en tensiones de salida aprox. 5-15v....despues en salida 22-30v solo te da apenas 1,5A....
¿conoceis alguna solucion o truco para "engañar" al  lm338k y que tambien te de 3...7A en tension de 24v?


----------



## elaficionado (Abr 3, 2011)

Hola.

Estas son las caracteríticas de LM338.
10 mA <= Iout <= 5A, P <= 50W
Iout <= 50W / (Vin - Vout)
3V<=(Vin-Vout)<=35V

De los datos para obtener 24V, 5A, se debe cumplir lo siguiente:

3V<= Vin -24V ===> Vin >= 24V+3V= 27V (voltaje mínimo para obtener 24V de salida)
Para hallar la corriente.
Para obtener 5A se debe cumplir los sigte:
Iout <= 50W / (Vin - Vout), de donde (Vin - Vout) de ser siempre mayor o igual 3V.
50W / (Vin-24V) = 5A  ===> Vin= 10V +24 = 34V.

Es dedir, para obtener 24V, 5A el voltaje de entrada 27V<=Vin<=34V

Con esas ecuaciones se puedes hallar que voltaje de entrada (Vin) necesitas para obtener la corriente de salida que deseas (Iout) en un Voltaje de salida (Vout) determinado.


Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## evaristo naranjo (Abr 4, 2011)

entiendo "a medias" lo que me quieres decir.......pero te cuento:
EL SECUNDARIO DEL TRANSFORMADOR    una salida de 18vac :

  A) 18vac,pasa por rectificador y condensadores---en el circuito me circulan unos 25vdc---a la salida del voltimetro maximo me da 24v....una bombilla alogena de 12vcd/50w aprox. 4A, ME ENCIENDE ESTUPENDAMENTE, consumiendo real unos 2,2A bajando la tension de consumo unos 3v...dos bombillas semejantes en serie unos 3,40A bajando tension a unos 10v aprox. todo Ok a 12v    .....................en cambio a 24v no me enciende ni una bombilla alogena de 24v/50w aprox. 4A

B)SECUNDARIO DE 24V DEL TRASFORMADOR, pasa por el rectificador y condensadores---en el circuito me circulan unos 33vdc---a la salida del voltimetro maximo me da 32v....y....ahora me vienen los problemas.....¿ por qué no me enciende la bombilla alogena de 12v/50w aprox. 4A ?
¿ por qué TAMPOCO ME ENCIENDE la bombilla alogena 24v/50w aprox. 4A ?

.......la fuente de alimentacion lleva un integrado de 8 patillas quiero recordar el lm301 y un transistor entre otros ( resistencias y condensadores) que es la parte de la fuente q corta la salida en caso de CORTOCIRCUITO Ó SATURACION DE LOS lm338k.....que el caso B) ME TIRA LA TENSION ABAJO

...................................Me han dicho que la marca de los lm338k es mala y pruebe con otra..............tambien me han diccho que engañe los "dichosos lm338k".........tu me explicas tu version--parece el buen camino--¿pero por qué cuando tenemos en el circuito, salida de V hasta 32v no me funciona nada viniendose la tension de salida a 0v por completo?.......quiero entender tu explicacion de las formulas.....pero no puedo.......APUNTE: siempre me da una tension minima de 4,2vdc..regulable hasta 24vdc ( en el caso A)) ó hasta 32vdc ( en el caso B))

GRACIAS
saludos, espero que me cuentes algo mas...
Evaristo


----------



## elaficionado (Abr 4, 2011)

Hola.

Puedes publicar tu circuito. Ya que, lamentablemente no puedo visualizar tu fuente.

Por lo que dices tu transformador no da la corriente necesaria para enecender la lámpara o bombilla.
Lo que creo de debes hacer es probrar cuanta corriente da tu transformador.
Usa tu secundario  de 24V, rectifícalo y filtralo, ponle cargas que consuman 1A, 2A,3A,4A y mira como cambia el voltaje en cada caso.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## adrian3 (Ene 24, 2013)

Hola gente, es un poco tarde para hablar del tema pero yo tengo un problema similar, tengo una fuente con un trafo de 220vac a 24vac de 3A, utiliza un lm350t, y cuando le coloco una lamparita halogena de 12V-20W enciende muy debil y el voltaje en la salida cae hasta 2V. No entiendo por que sucede esto???? podrian darme una ayuda....


----------



## elaficionado (Ene 24, 2013)

Hola.

¿Cómo es tu circuito?

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Ene 25, 2013)

El LM350T está limitado internamente a unos 25 watts de disipación. Con esa tensión de AC rectificados estas en unos 33 volts. Ahora 33-12 son 21 volts que hay entre la entrada y la salida. Eso indica que a lo sumo podría pasar unos 1.2 amperes. Tu lámpara consume 1.7 amperes. Eso ya sobrepasa su limitación. Eso por un lado. Por el otro, cuando el filamento está frío, su resistencia es mucho más baja. Eso hace que en el momento del arranque, el consumo sea mucho mayor.
Te diría que midas cuanta corriente está pasando cuando la tensión se cae a 2 volts. Quizás sea así como debe funcionar.


----------



## adrian3 (Ene 25, 2013)

Hola gente. Gracias por sus respuestas, la fuente la contrui en base a un proyecto del foro y el circuito es el que adjunto. Medi la corriente que consume la lampara cuando cae el voltaje a 2V y es de 0.86A, que luego cae hasta 0.53 en unos 10sec. aprox. debe ser por que se calienta el lm350..aunque tiene un buen disiador.
Que me recomiedan para que pueda obtener mayor cooriente..debo cambiarlo al regulador de voltaje por otro?....

Muchas Gracias


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 25, 2013)

adrian3 dijo:


> Hola gente. Gracias por sus respuestas, la fuente la contrui en base a un proyecto del foro y el circuito es el que adjunto. Medi la corriente que consume la lampara cuando cae el voltaje a 2V y es de 0.86A, que luego cae hasta 0.53 en unos 10sec. aprox. debe ser por que se calienta el lm350..aunque tiene un buen disiador.
> Que me recomiedan para que pueda obtener mayor cooriente..debo cambiarlo al regulador de voltaje por otro?....
> 
> Muchas Gracias



Busca en el datasheet del *LM317* o en el Foro como hace para aumentar la corriente con el agregado de transistores PNP


----------



## elaficionado (Ene 25, 2013)

Hola.

Mira como están conectados los terminales (patas) del regulador.
El orden de los terminales del LM317 es igual al del LM350

Ver el archivo adjunto 16634 


Chao.
elaficionado


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Ene 25, 2013)

Adrián: las cuentas dan casi justo: 31 volts de caída (33 a la salida del filtrado y 2 a la salida), a 0.86A, son los 26 watts aproximadamente a que limita el integrado.
La solución es tal como te dijo Fogonzo, aumentar la corriente. Sea por medio de un transistor PNP o utilizando otro circuito. Una duda, el tranformador no tiene punto medio?


----------



## hector16 (Feb 20, 2013)

Hola chicos resulta que tengo un problema parecido con la lampara incandescente, estoy usando un lm338, mi regulador en vacio me da 12v y estoy usando diodos 5004 para que me soporte la corriente que vaya a correr, al igual que mis resistencias cuando probe esta fuente con una carga resistiva de 10ohm me aguantaba tranquilamente, mi led indicador ni parpadeaba, pero cuando conecte el foco mi led se apago y despues de esto el foco y el led empezaron a encender suave los 2 hasta llegar al maximo nivel de iluminacion, pero cuadno lo quise dejar mas de 4 segundo enecendidos mi lm338 dejo de regular y ya no funcionaba nada que puedo hacer tienen alguna idea ? que me podria ayudar gracias


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Mar 14, 2013)

Que lámpara querés encender con el regulador?
Que tensión entra al LM338?
Tiene disipador?
Tratá de especificar lo más posible, si no es complicado adivinar


----------



## ESKALENO (Mar 14, 2013)

Hace tiempo compré unos lm338k para hacerme una buena fuente y aprovechar piezas que tengo por el taller y quedé bastante decepcionado, ni de coña dan 5 amperios, eso no se lo cree ni el que escribió el datasheet (y creo que no son falsos pero vete a saber).

Poniendo 2 en paralelo si proporciona más amperaje pero se ponen berreando de calor.

Lo mejor y más barato es usar un lm317 con un buen transistor que lo apoye.



Para usarla poco tiempo y probar cosas vale, por no tirar los reguladores... en fin.


----------



## elaficionado (Mar 14, 2013)

Hola.

No es aconsejable poner dos reguladores en paralelo.
Para obtener 5A con um LM338K (TO3), la diferencia de voltaje entre el voltaje de entrada( Vin) y el voltaje de salida (Vout) debe ser de 10V o menos, ó 3V o más, es decir, 3V >= Vin - Vout <= 10V (>= mayor o igual, <= menor o igual).

LM338K (TO3) la potencia es de 50W
LM338T (TO220) la potencia es de 25W

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## tinchusbest (Mar 17, 2013)

elaficionado dijo:


> Hola. No es aconsejable poner dos reguladores en paralelo.
> Para obtener 5A con um LM338K (TO3), la diferencia de voltaje entre el voltaje de entrada
> (Vin) y el voltaje de salida (Vout) debe ser de 10V o menos, ó 3V o más, es decir, 3V >= Vin - Vout <= 10V (>= mayor o igual, <= menor o igual).
> LM338K (TO3) la potencia es de 50W
> ...


Si esto es así,conviene que tengamos el LM338 como REGULADOR SOLAMENTE y usar transistores de potencia como el 2N3055 para soportar toda la corriente necesaria.Ahora bien, si la corriente que queremos usar en nuestra fuente es menor a 3 Amperes solamente pongamos el LM338. Si es mayor pongamos transistores.
Un transformador de 24 volts o de 12 volts + 0 Volts + 12 Volts tenemos una salida desde el rectificador, solamente, 24 x 1.4142 = 33.94 volts ≈ 34 volts
Siguiendo esto,sabemos que tenemos un regulador que nos aplaca los picos de la corriente continua que produce el rectificador,por lo cual podemos poner un capacitor de menor capacitancia,entonces tenemos esto:

En donde: 
Vmax: Es el valor máximo de la tensión de entrada que equivale al valor de pico del secundario del transformador (Vpk).
Vmin: Tensión mínima que queremos que tenga la tensión de entrada y que determina el rizado de la fuente.
Imax: Intensidad máxima en el secundario.
T: Periodo de la señal de la red, para 50 Hz y rectificador de onda completa son 10 ms. En media onda seria 20 ms.
C: Capacidad del condensador de filtro en faradios.

C = 5A x 0.01 / 34V - 28V = 0.05 / 6V = 0.0083 Faradios ≈ 8300 µF
C = 3A x 0.01 / 34V - 30V = 0.03 / 4V = 0.0075 Faradios ≈ 7500 µF

Con estos cálculos obtenemos un tensión de 28V con 5A y 30V con 3A 

Pero igual, en voltajes tan altos la diferencia en una regulación desde 1.25 volts hasta 28 volts no creo que el LM338k soportaría, porque si tenemos una tension de salida de 28V y una entrada de 28V no hay problema,pero si tenemos 2V a la salida y la entrada de 28V,hay mas de 25V de diferencia...Yo lo usaria en cualquier caso como un regulador solamente con una corriente que no supere los 2A y poner unos transistores para potencias mayores a esta.


----------



## Simplmt (Abr 14, 2014)

Buenos dias, estoy construyendo una fuente con el lm338k, pero me encuentro con un problema, resulta que no tira corriente, no enciende una dicroica de 50w. Con el tester me acusa los 12v regulados en vacío, pero al conectarle la dicro se cae la fuente a mv. Le puse los diodos en inversa como dice en otros post que leí, y le agregué un cap de 10mf a la salida y la r1 de 120oms

La idea es que necesito una fuente regulada de 12v 5amp para un grupo de tiras de led y ya compre estos componentes.

Les agradecería alguna orientación del por que no funciona, estoy pensando que tal vez no esta funcionando el 338k.

Saludos. ...


----------



## Fogonazo (Abr 15, 2014)

Una lámpara dicroica de 50W consume *4,16A*, demasiado cerca del límite del LM338.
Pero estando fría (Apagada) consume unos 12A por uno o dos segundos hasta que se calienta el filamento y se pone al rojo.


----------



## Simplmt (Abr 15, 2014)

Ok gracias, de todos modos desistí de este regulador, vi por ahí un circuito simple con un 7912 y un 3055, estoy con ello ahora, pero tengo dudas si lo puedo conectar directo a la salida del 7912, q*ue* se conecta a la base del 3055, y este toma directo de la fuente al colector, asi se ve en el circuito q*ue* encontré, estaría bien. De esta manera?

Saludos y gracias nuevamente.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 15, 2014)

No , ¿ Porqué no usas el buscador y ves las cosas que SI funcionan?  A leer 

Si lo conectás cómo decís , no te queda regulada . . . 

Saludos !


----------



## Simplmt (Abr 15, 2014)

Gracias Dosmetros, seguiré leyendo, quiero hacerlo con componentes que tengo, ya gaste en ese 338 y demás, tengo un lm317 tambien y algunos reg mas de 9 y 5v.
Pero necesito q*ue* entregue corriente de por lo menos 5amp.

Pta: a que te referis con sms?
Saludos

*************************************
Nota del Moderador , no está permitido escribir cómo en el celular (sms) o en el Chat , reemplazando *que* por *q* o por* k* (por ejemplo)

¿Por qué está aquí mi tema? 

*05)* Escribe de manera correcta y legible para todos. Estás en un foro, no en un chat. 

Eso en parte es debido a que hay extranjeros que usan el foro via traductores , y los traductores no entienden eso.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 15, 2014)

Ahhhh , buscá que hay circuitos con el regulador + transistor , pero  no va puesto después sino en paralelo.


----------



## Simplmt (Abr 15, 2014)

Ahora si entendi lo de sms, jajaja, ni me di cuenta perdón,

Ahí estoy viendo algo con el lm317 o el reg. 7805 con un potenciómetro de ajuste mas el 3055.
A ver que sale.
Gracias y saludos.


----------



## Xwicho (Ene 9, 2016)

Tengo un transformador de 12v 3A la pregunta es si me funcionara para poder regular 5v 3A con el lm338k o el lm350k tengo problemas para entender el datasheet


----------



## elaficionado (Ene 9, 2016)

Hola.

El LM350 acepta hasta 3A.
El LM338 acepta hasta 5A.

Tu fuente rectificada y filtrada te dará 16V cc.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## pandacba (Ene 10, 2016)

Ell regulador necesitar una buena aleta disipadora ya que con 16V de entrada y 5v de salida tendra una diferencia de 11V x 3A son unos 33W de disipaacion hay que ver que este en el rango soportado por el regulador


----------



## zopilote (Ene 10, 2016)

Deberian decir a todos los noveles que intentan construir su fuente de 5A que no usen el LM338, por que  es un integrado antiguo y de seguro todo lo que venden es un LM317T con codigo LM338.
Lo mejor de estos tiempos son los reguladores PWM y perder el miedo de construir bobinas o Inductancias, por que si es posible lograr 5A  con componentes que lleva cualquier fuente ATX en desuso.


----------

